# 18 vs. 19 inch OEM rims and ride, and sound.



## pkadillak (Mar 17, 2009)

Hope you all can put your 2 cents in on this one. 
I have a TTS with the 5 spoke Y- 19's. They look great, but I'm not always crazy about the firmness of the ride... just a bit jarring at times and really noisy . Question for the forum members. Can I expect a noticeable difference in both ride and secondly in road noise if I go with 18's? Any thoughts out there? Opinions?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Cant speak for the Y wheels.

But from personal experience i found the 18s less crashy and harsh vs the RS4s on the V6 for sure.
When i ordered the TTS, i stuck to the 18s and i find the ride to be great.


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

Confirm on the above, ride on the 18s is really great.
dont have any experience on 19s, but my standard 18s are really a perfect fit on the rough roads where I live


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree - Mine originally came with 18's but Ithen swapped them for 19's. I found the ride to be very crashy and I also thought that the car didn't handle as well either.

Anyway I put up with them for 6 months but now I've changed back to 18's and the ride is so much better. Having said that I do loads of miles so ride comfort is very important to me


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi there, I uprgaded to 19" and after speaking to tyre specialists decided to go for 40 seriese to increase wall thickness and reduce the harshness of the ride. I also learned that different brands have much softer sidewalls than others to ask about! Personally I reckon the 19" fill the arches better 8)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Stuck to 18"s on my TT-RS Roadster and IMHO, the ride and handling 'balance' is at its best at 18" compared to others. Yeah, I want to fill the arch however not at the expense of handling balance. I also went 275/35 on the tyres...which actually helps 'fill' the arch somewhat.

Am very happy at the moment.


----------



## neillydun (Jun 11, 2009)

19s on mine and the ride is fine, maybe not quite as good as 18s but thats purely down to profile of the tyre i feel. Am changing the tyres soon anyway the contis are rubbish so i might look into seeing if i can change profiles too.
cheers Neil


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

18's for pro's

19's for show!


----------



## flkin (Jul 20, 2009)

To paraphrase Ivor Tiefenbrun of Linn,

"If you haven't ridden in both an 18" and 19" on the TT, you don't have an opinion" 

That said, my 19" seems a little hard at slow speeds but once you're on the move, it's very nice, especially around corners.


----------



## eightfoot (Dec 24, 2007)

flkin said:


> To paraphrase Ivor Tiefenbrun of Linn,
> 
> "If you haven't ridden in both an 18" and 19" on the TT, you don't have an opinion"
> 
> That said, my 19" seems a little hard at slow speeds but once you're on the move, it's very nice, especially around corners.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## pkadillak (Mar 17, 2009)

40 Series Tires on 19" rims? Feedback on doing this. Does it cause rubbing or any other issues I should know about? How much does this improve the ride. ANY PHOTOS OUT THERE OF LARGER PROFILE TIRES ON 18" AND 19" RIMS?

Hi there, I uprgaded to 19" and after speaking to tyre specialists decided to go for 40 seriese to increase wall thickness and reduce the harshness of the ride. I also learned that different brands have much softer sidewalls than others to ask about! Personally I reckon the 19" fill the arches better 8)


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

so i take it 20s on a tt is a bad thing then??

To be quite honest i love the handling with my 19s, but you realy got awatch for potholes, ouch they hurt [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

pkadillak said:


> 40 Series Tires on 19" rims? Feedback on doing this. Does it cause rubbing or any other issues I should know about? How much does this improve the ride. ANY PHOTOS OUT THERE OF LARGER PROFILE TIRES ON 18" AND 19" RIMS?
> 
> Hi there, I uprgaded to 19" and after speaking to tyre specialists decided to go for 40 seriese to increase wall thickness and reduce the harshness of the ride. I also learned that different brands have much softer sidewalls than others to ask about! Personally I reckon the 19" fill the arches better 8)


How does the change in profile affect the speedo accuracy


----------



## pkadillak (Mar 17, 2009)

I guess if you change the profile it throws off the speedometer, the Quattro system, and you may get some rubbing when making a tight u turn. 
The speedometer thing might be slight, and they may not be an issue with rubbing since some lower their car springs and run 19's. I just would like to avoid some of the jarring.


----------



## mousejunior (Jul 22, 2009)

I never have 19" before, however, even with the stock 17", I can feel every bump on the road. In my opinion, I will go with the 18", cheaper too


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have 19's always have and there fine even my XC90 has 19's, 18's dont fill the arches enough and 17's
there for saxo's and fiestas :lol:


----------



## nictven (Sep 12, 2009)

I am running 19 inch OEM, and getting 18 inch winter rims/tires next week; will update my comparison later.

However, riding on the 19oem, reminded me of the old civic, accord, and camry I drove in the past......

For the tiresize/speed comparison, I use this site when I was researching for winter tires, hope it helps:
http://www.rims-n-tires.com/rt_specs.jsp

(edit: I only used that particular page to compare wheel/size, I am not promoting that site/service)


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

I have 19" rims and did, until recently, have Conti Contact Sport 3 tyres (255/35). Ride was pretty unforgiving and sport mode on the AMR suspension was only for the smoothest roads. Tyres changed to Michelin PS2s and ride comfort transformed. So, the tyre choice can make quite a difference.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But the same will be true for 18s :?


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

robokn said:


> I have 19's always have and there fine even my XC90 has 19's, 18's dont fill the arches enough and 17's
> there for saxo's and fiestas :lol:


OMG 

Next you'll admit the TT is the Missus's?


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> But the same will be true for 18s :?


True, but OP already has 19" rims - just making the point that changing the tyres may solve the OP's problem.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mine was one of comparison.....

All mine have had the same maker of tyres on 18s and 19s, so again the ride will be relative to the size not the tyre maker.


----------



## nictven (Sep 12, 2009)

in case anyone still following this thread...

Finally changed from factory Continental 255/35/19 summer tirez to Michelin 225/45/18 winter tirez. Noticeably quieter and not as harsh, and not as tough to when the wheelz being turned all the way towardz the sidez. Probably due to both thicker sidewall and winter tire material...


----------



## BigBoo (Oct 16, 2009)

garvin said:


> I have 19" rims and did, until recently, have Conti Contact Sport 3 tyres (255/35). Ride was pretty unforgiving and sport mode on the AMR suspension was only for the smoothest roads. Tyres changed to Michelin PS2s and ride comfort transformed. So, the tyre choice can make quite a difference.


Agree with this, tyre choice can make a huge difference. I have 18" rims and recently changed all four from Pirelli Roso to Conti Sport 3 and there's a massive difference in ride comfort. Grip is good but the Conti's are much harsher especially on tamped concrete roads.


----------



## ramborami (Aug 1, 2009)

BigBoo said:


> garvin said:
> 
> 
> > I have 19" rims and did, until recently, have Conti Contact Sport 3 tyres (255/35). Ride was pretty unforgiving and sport mode on the AMR suspension was only for the smoothest roads. Tyres changed to Michelin PS2s and ride comfort transformed. So, the tyre choice can make quite a difference.
> ...


Yeah those Conti Sports are garbage when it comes to comfort and they are not even Run-flats... Michelin PS2's are the way to go, what a huge difference


----------



## Stefan Sobell (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah those Conti Sports are garbage when it comes to comfort and they are not even Run-flats... Michelin PS2's are the way to go, what a huge difference[/quote]

I changed from Michelins to Goodyear F1s on my previous Clio 182, the ride seemed better. Any views on F1s on the TT?


----------



## TNBONDJB (Nov 23, 2009)

I couldn't care less what the ride is like (within reason) when my rims are as sexy as these!!

If you want a comfy cruiser with big rims then buy a 5 series.

:roll:


----------



## nictven (Sep 12, 2009)

not sure bout you guyz, but every time I think of our nice xeon, fog lightz, rimz, tirez, etc... I am alwayz a bit frustrated that it'z hard to see myself in action looking/driving in my car... (well, unless you have a friend who is willing to drive along with you taking video/picture)


----------



## pkadillak (Mar 17, 2009)

Just a quick update on those thinking about the 19" vs the 18". Changed over to 18's and ride magically transformed. 
Wow, what a huge difference. The "crashiness" of the ride is gone, and the fun still survives. Gee, I may have a reason to actually use my magnetic ride setting on the 18's. I rarely did on the 19's. 
Funny thing to read that many reviews note the displeasure with the larger rims. They say to stay clear. 
Other than looks, I cannot imagine ever going back to the 19 inch rims. The stock Continental Tires were way too loud for my tastes. 
It's much quieter and more enjoyable to drive now. I am very happy now!


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I have the 19 inch rs4's on mines, I think the ride is fine and they fill the arches better than 18's.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

i had 19's, no problem, dont know what all the fuss is about :?

If you want a softer ride, get a 4x4


----------



## TNBONDJB (Nov 23, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> i had 19's, no problem, dont know what all the fuss is about :?
> 
> If you want a softer ride, get a 4x4


Amen to that, brother.

People on here sometimes forget what type of car they own.

You can't have your pie and eat it......well, not always.......chill friends....chill.


----------



## ramborami (Aug 1, 2009)

You might be wrong TNBONDJB. By having a TT or TTS doesnt mean that you have to have a harsh ride. Ever drive a 335i BMW? It has great handling and tolerable ride.

For me though, I switched to a different Tire brand and it solved my problems. The car still handles just as good, but with less noise and more comfort.
Tire compound makes a big difference. Every tire manufacturer has its own formula and design.

pkadillak- congrats dude, sounds like you found a good combo !


----------



## pkadillak (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, the 18's work for me. Yes, I do miss that great 19 look.. who wouldn't. 
I also believe our roads here in the USA make a difference. California is bankrupt, and the roads really suck. 
I didn't sell my 19's, and I reserve the right to get new tires and test the compound composition theory!
I love this forum.


----------



## steve--m (Oct 27, 2009)

ramborami said:


> Ever drive a 335i BMW? It has great handling and tolerable ride.


I have extensively and whilst I agree on handling - the ride is horrific. M sport suspension with 19" wheels and run flats on the roads around berkshire, surrey, hampshire area where I live equates to a jarring, crashy, thoroughly unpleasant experience.

My TTS with 19's is positively air sprung in comparison.


----------



## OJRovers (Jul 24, 2009)

My previous car was a new style Honda Civic Type-R, which as Clarkson put it was so hard a ride "your granny's teeth will fall out". That had 18s on it, but I think its more to do with the suspension setup.

My TT (Tdi for my sins) has much less stiff suspension which is more comfortable around town, but isn't as good for the handling.

I think that the ride would be harsher on 19's but I'm only (relatively) young so didn't mind the stiff setup and jarring over bumps, but its personal perference.


----------

